# Help! AXM Headset Info Needed



## velodoom (May 12, 2004)

My 2008ish (dunno may be 2009, bought it on clearance in 2010) Merckx AXM frame is in need of a new headset. The stock FSA that came with the frame is kaput. I had done what I thought was thorough research and ordered a 1 1/8" Campy record hiddenset TTC, but my shop told me that it wasn't the correct model and wouldn't fit. Can someone please clarify what sort of headset is required for the frame? I'm mechanically inclined but don't have the tools to pull the bearing race off the fork which is why I took it to the shop in the first place.


----------



## nelson (Dec 20, 2001)

The Campy hiddenset is correct. The taper is 45°. If not using a Campy headset, you need to make sure it has the correct taper.


----------

